# 02 daewoo



## jeramy (Jan 18, 2013)

What engines will fit 02 daewoo lanos four cylinder


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

The reason your question hasn't been answered in some time is nothing will fit easily. On the other hand, with a lot of money to spend, you could do a lot of custom work (Braces, Cutaways etc.), but it wouldn't be worth it. If you're looking to build a 500hp bomb out of it then 40K should cover the engine, parts,Tranny, structural changes, etc. You could make it fast, but extra weight would affect handling. Turbo charging a smaller engine would do better than a big block. Doing the work yourself would cut the cost.
If it sounds like I'm against engine swaps, I'm not. I drive a Toyota MRS and many folks in our MR2 club have done a great job of putting the 2zz in place of the 1zz. In that case they're both 1.8 litres.


----------

